# ipad dossier partial effacé !!!



## lolitacoco (9 Juillet 2012)

bonjour: je suis toute nouvelle et je vais vous poser mon probleme: jaillbreack sur ipad 2 en 5.0.1 j'ai voulu effacer les sources dans var.. apt... mais" *partial*" c'est aussi effacé ...donc je suis bloquer sur la pomme, je n'ai pas acces a usb sur mon pc, donc a itunes non plus,ainsi que sur le courant il ne charge pas ... Pouvez vous m'aider a le redemarrer et merci a vous . Cordialement :hein:


----------



## Powerdom (10 Juillet 2012)

lolitacoco a dit:


> j'ai voulu effacer les sources dans var.. apt... mais" *partial*" c'est aussi effacé



Bonjour,

je dirais, mais cela n'engage que moi, quand on sait pas on touche pas. 

Je pense que vous êtes bon pour une restauration du système.


----------



## François Mousnier-Lompré (11 Juillet 2012)

pas gentille ta réponse, tu peux mieux faire pour aider lolitacoco, non ?


----------



## Powerdom (11 Juillet 2012)

Bof, lolita, n'est pas revenue sur le forum depuis qu'elle a posté son message...


----------

